#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-08-03
<at0ms> hello
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-08-06
<thebwt> Hmm
<thebwt> at0ms only comes in way to late for me
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-08-09
<IamGruut> hey all
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-08-12
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
